# DSL Leitungstest?



## huntertech (13. August 2010)

Also momentan habe ich hier noch DSL 6000 bei der Telekom. Jetzt bekommt man natürlich immer wieder Post von anderen Firmen in denen Tarife mit DSL 16000, DSL 32000 oder sogar DSL 50000 versprochen wird. Jetzt stellt sich für mich natürlich die Frage, was denn unsere Hausleitung überhaupt hergibt. Gibt es irgendwie einen Test, mit dem man (unabhängig vom jetzigen Vertrag) testen kann, was überhaupt durch die Leitung geht? Wenn ich jetzt einen normalen Speedtest anmache, bekomme ich natürlich immer das Ergebnis, dasss ich DSL 6000 habe (ist ja klar, bei meinem Vertrag  ).

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## Sash (13. August 2010)

normalerweise sagt der jeweilige anbieter dir was möglich ist. bei arcor zum auf der hp kann man seine adresse angeben, und der sagt dir dann den speed. wie es bei anderen ist, ka aber die können dir keinen 32mbit vertrag andrehen wenn nur 6 möglich sind.


----------



## robbe (13. August 2010)

Du kannst nur versuchen nen Verfügbarkeitstest bei den jeweiligen Anbieter zu machen. Sollte man sich allerdings auch nicht zu sehr drauf verlassen. 
Hab an meiner neuen Adresse DSL 16000 von Alice bestellt, weil es laut Test verfügbar ist und 2 Tage vor dem Anschalttermin kommt die Nachricht, das an der Adresse überhaupt kein DSL möglich ist.


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. August 2010)

Bei uns ist laut HP VDSL 50k verfügbar...also haben wir es bestellt...
Nach ein paar Tagen kam die E-Mail, dass nur DSL 1000 verfügbar ist.


----------



## huntertech (14. August 2010)

OK, ich verlass mich nicht zu sehr drauf 

Da wir ja momentan DSL 6000 haben (also theorethisch max. 750KB/s download) und ich mit 678KB/s downloaden kann, macht meine Leitung das also zumindest schon mal mit sicherheit nicht.

Kenne einen von der Telekom, meint ihr, der könte das mal eben durchprüfen?


----------



## b14ckj4ck (14. August 2010)

huntertech schrieb:


> Kenne einen von der Telekom, meint ihr, der könte das mal eben durchprüfen?


denke schon, fragen koset ja wohl nix. Soweit ich weiß sind sowieso die meisten LEitungen von der Telekom, die muss es ja dann wohl wissen.

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## huntertech (14. August 2010)

Achso, ok. Werd ihn mal drauf ansprechen. Habe jetzt auch auf dem T-Home Homepage endlich den Anschlusstest gefunden, der besagt, dass ich DSL16+ kriegen könnte (also zwischen 10.000 und 16.000 KBit/s). Werde meinen Bekannten trotzdem nochmal fragen (hab grad gelesen, dass die Tests nicht so der Bringer sein sollen).

Danke für eure Hilfe soweit und mein Beileid für alle hier ohne schnellen Netzanschluss


----------



## tolga9009 (14. August 2010)

> Habe jetzt auch auf dem T-Home Homepage endlich den Anschlusstest  gefunden, der besagt, dass ich DSL16+ kriegen könnte (also zwischen  10.000 und 16.000 KBit/s).


Der 16+ Anschluss deutet schonmal auf moderne Leitungen hin, deine Chancen stehen ziemlich gut. Kannst du uns mal deine Lage beschreiben (innerhalb der Stadt, Land etc.). Innerhalb der Stadt hast du gute Chancen auf 32.000 bei Unity Media. Ist bei uns auch möglich.


----------



## huntertech (14. August 2010)

Ja, habe bei Unitymedia auch grad mal checken lassen und die wollen mir auch nen 32.000er Vertrag andrehen. Da ich den aber nicht wirklich brauche (kostet nach 1 Jahr 5€/Monat mehr als der 16.000) und es mir eig. ja um die geringeren Kosten und digitales Kabelverbsegeb geht, dürfte ich doch schon davon ausgehen, dass diese mind. 10.000 KBit/s auch wirklich ankommen oder? Wie siehts denn aus, wenn ich bei Unitymedia (die ja 32k angeben) aus, kann ich dann davon ausgehen, dass auch 16k ankommen, wenn ich die auch buche (immerhin wollen die mir ja 32k andrehen)?

Also meine Lage ist weder Großstadt noch auf dem Land. Eher so ein Mittelding aus Stadt und Dorf. Also noch nicht ganz alles zugebaut und in der Nähe von Duisburg (Stadt, dürfte ja nach der Love Parade jeder kennen).

Auch wenns nicht grad zum Thema DSL passt, hab aber noch ein paar Fragen: Wir schauen momentan noch mit analogem Fernsehen, wollen uns aber eben DVB-C bei Unitymedia holen (ohne Aufpreis beim Paket mit Telefon & Internet, da wir da schon das Analoge Fernsehen haben). Dazu:

1. Kann das wirklich sein, dass wir dann DSL 16.000 (Flat), DVB-C mit 60 Sendern und Telefon (Flat) für 20 bzw. nach 12 Monaten 25€ pro Monat bekommen? Momentan zahlen wir 40€ (Telefon + Netz) bei T-Home und 10€ (TV) bei Unitymedia. Oder meinen die bei Unitymedia mit "DVB-C für Kunden bei Unitymedia mit analogem Fernsehen ohne Aufpreis", dass man immernoch die 10€ zahlen müsste, die wir momentan fürs Fernsehen zahlen?

2. Wenn wir uns dann DVB-C holen würden (laut Unitymedia geht bei uns sowohl analoges als auch digitales Fernsehen), müssen dann auch die Leitungen innerhalb des Hauses erneuert werden (was ja nicht billig ist)? Und wie sieht's mit den Kabeln von der Wandbuchse zum TV aus. Die auch neu?

3. Unitymedia stellt 1 Reciever zur Verfügung, 1 Tuner hab ich bereits im Fernseher. Da wir aber 4 TVs haben, müssten wir also noch 2 Reciever haben. Was kosten die denn so (und was gibts da für Qualitätsunterschiede?)? Und ist der von Unitymedia was Vernümpftiges oder muss man da auf den Senderwechsel den nächsten Winter abwarten?


----------



## Happy Chicken (14. August 2010)

Hallo Jungs

wie b14ckj4ck schon richtig gesagt hat sind so gut wie alle Leitungen eigentum der Telekom, welche jedoch an andere Anbieter abgegeben werden. Nichtsdestotrotz ist es der Telekom problemlos möglich die maximale Leitungsgeschwindigkeit zu testen. In diversen Fällen besteht sogar die Möglichkeit die Bandbreite zu maximieren indem man eine andere Leitungsführung einstellt (Sprich der Endkunde wird an einen anderen *H*aupt*v*erteiler*k*asten angeschlossen, welcher eine dementsprechend höhere Leistung ausgeben kann. Da an diesen HVK nocht nicht so viele Ports belegt sind.). Desshalb meine unvoreingenommene Empfehlung:
Wenn Ihr wirklich wissen wollt was euere Leitung maximal hergibt fragt persönlich im nächsten T-Shop oder Kabel Deutschland Laden nach.
Ich nenne hier auch mit Absicht keine anderen Anbieter als die Telekom und Kabel, da diese meines Wissens die einzigsten Anbieter sind welche nicht auf die Leistungsmindernde Voip Technologie zurückgreifen. Bei Bedarf auch gerne nähere Erklärung, aber bitte nicht mehr heute Nacht. 

LG euer
Happy


----------



## Odatas (16. August 2010)

Nur mal so zum Angeben ich bekomme in Hamburg für 30 Euro Telefon flat Deutschlandweit und Internet Flat 100Mbit....und die kommen auch an


----------



## huntertech (16. August 2010)

Braucht doch keiner! Ernsthaft, die 6000 kriegste ja schon nur selten ausgelastet (ich mein, wann zieht man mal mehrere Gigabyte). Und wenn man dann schon einer der besser Bestückten mit 16k bzw. 32k ist, wird man auch mehrere Gigabyte Große downloads schnell überstehen. Aber wozu braucht man ne 100ker leitung?

@Happy Chicken: Hattest du jetzt schon durchgemessen?


----------



## Odatas (16. August 2010)

Ich hab nicht gesagt das ich sie brauche...aber für 30 Euro alles in allem nehm ich die mitl...zumal die nächst kleinere Geschwindigkeit 16Mbit ist und nur 5 Euro weniger kostet....Die 5 Euro


----------



## Sash (16. August 2010)

huntertech schrieb:


> Braucht doch keiner! Ernsthaft, die 6000 kriegste ja schon nur selten ausgelastet (ich mein, wann zieht man mal mehrere Gigabyte). Und wenn man dann schon einer der besser Bestückten mit 16k bzw. 32k ist, wird man auch mehrere Gigabyte Große downloads schnell überstehen. Aber wozu braucht man ne 100ker leitung?
> 
> @Happy Chicken: Hattest du jetzt schon durchgemessen?


 naja wenn du steam hast wie ich, und da zig spiele, und mal alles neu laden mußt.. ja dann... kotzen mich die 6mbit an.


----------



## huntertech (16. August 2010)

Ja gut aber wie oft kommt das schon vor?


----------



## K3n$! (16. August 2010)

Nur das die Steam Server ziemlich langsam sind.

Ich habe meine Stadt dort eingestellt (Berlin) und trotzdem komme ich nicht über 4MB/s wo ich bei jedem anderen Test locker 5,5MB/s und mehr als Ergebnis angezeigt bekomme.

@TE:

Wenn dir jemand Auskunft über deine Leitungen *bis *zu deinem Haus geben kann, dass ist es die Telekom. Du musst jediglich Kunde sein, damit sie dir das Ergebnis im Internet ausspucken. Wie es ist, wenn man keine Kunde ist und dort anruft und nett fragt, weiß ich nicht . Wie jedoch deine Hausverkabelung aussieht, kann ich dir allerdings auch nicht sagen, wie man das testen sollte.


----------



## huntertech (16. August 2010)

Ja, ich hab ja schon bei der Telekom im Netz messen lassen (Ergebnis: 10.000-16.000 KBit/s downstream) und bei Unitymedia auch (Ergebnis: Bis zu 32.000 KBit/s downstream). Aber da Happy Chicken ja bei der Telekom arbeitet und er für mich mal nachmessen wollte (ist wohl genauer als diese Online-Messungen), weiß ichs bald genauer *wart voller Spannung*


----------

